# Retail License = Cheaper Shingle Prices



## BenjaminKee (Apr 29, 2015)

Hello All, I just joined the community and had a question regarding shingle pricing and distribution. I've heard that I could apply for a retail license and once aquired would be able to buy shingles at a much lower price direct from manufacturers. Could anyone provide a little insight on this? 

Thank you in advance. 

Ben


----------

